# Holiday Sampler



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Gonna take a few days off here. Put together some good stuff to smoke. 

Left to right- Queto Salomone, Morales Salomone, Davi. Mouton Rothschild, Davi. Chat. Latour, 70's La Escepcion Longo, 94 RAG, 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 80's Dunhill Mojito, 70's Dunhill Sel. Monte#2, 70's Punch Ninfa, 70's SLR Serie B, Millenium Res. Pyramid, 94 Esplendidos, 80's Lanceros in Cello, 94 CoRo, 94 Siglo IV, 94 Boli C-Hill.

Can't wait!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That would make anyone's holiday jolly!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's shaping up to be a pretty fine holiday, Fred.

That would give me a fairly severe case of smoker's remorse!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Some of you I know, some of you I am meeting for the first time.....

Great line up, Fred. you weren't kidding when you said you were pulling out the big guns for the holidays. I can't see there being a disapointment in the whole lineup.....except when they are gone  

The Longo is probably my favorite mid-level stick. Just a fantastic cigar.

Enjoy the holidays!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Where did you say you were going for the holidays?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

That's not a sampler - a sampler is something I would put together - that's a freaking feast!!!!!  

Enjoy it all!


Ron


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes Fredster, I'm thinking you will have a great time! :w WOW!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Where did you say you were going for the holidays?


:tpd: mojito and serie b..damn..pm sent. where do you guys get this stuff.?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice lineup!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Man you've got some nice antiques their! Enjoy and Happy Holidays!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fred, those are all junk. 
















:BS


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks more like a "Holiday Bender" than a holiday sampler to me! That is an awesome lineup! :w :w :w


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Gonna take a few days off here. Put together some good stuff to smoke.
> 
> Left to right- Queto Salomone, Morales Salomone, Davi. Mouton Rothschild, Davi. Chat. Latour, 70's La Escepcion Longo, 94 RAG, 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 80's Dunhill Mojito, 70's Dunhill Sel. Monte#2, 70's Punch Ninfa, 70's SLR Serie B, Millenium Res. Pyramid, 94 Esplendidos, 80's Lanceros in Cello, 94 CoRo, 94 Siglo IV, 94 Boli C-Hill.
> 
> Can't wait!


That looks like what I put together mid March every year. Some sticks to keep me content while cleaning the gutters and trimming the hedges. I find the Mojito pairs well with waxing my car. Something about the finish and the aroma of the Zymol is truly symbiotic.

Enjoy!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

you want any help with that??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Simply WOW:dr if that's a sampler, I'd like to see what you classify a gathering:r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry you are stuck those musty dogs. Someday you'll get to try something fresh. 

Nice, as always.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Must be nice--jeez. The days off, not the cigars (j/k).

That's and incredible array of cigars. It is Christmas--you might as well make it special.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fred are you inviting any guests ???

Wow, that is one way to treat yourself !!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

good lord - that's just plain obscene!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

So now I know why you have no need for '96 CoRo's!  

Enjoy your downtime, and be sure to let us know how that lineup work out for you. :u


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Fredster said:


> Gonna take a few days off here. Put together some good stuff to smoke.
> 
> Left to right- Queto Salomone, Morales Salomone, Davi. Mouton Rothschild, Davi. Chat. Latour, 70's La Escepcion Longo, 94 RAG, 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 80's Dunhill Mojito, 70's Dunhill Sel. Monte#2, 70's Punch Ninfa, 70's SLR Serie B, Millenium Res. Pyramid, 94 Esplendidos, 80's Lanceros in Cello, 94 CoRo, 94 Siglo IV, 94 Boli C-Hill.
> 
> Can't wait!


Those are some old ass cigars, and probably wonderful! :dr 
Enjoy and happy holidays.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> fred, those are all junk.
> 
> :sl Greg ya turn into a super snob or what?? id be happy with just the mojito


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What? No '06's? What a lightweight!

:r 


Man Fred- I hope you are able to come back to earth after the holidays....


Enjoy!

ATL


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Now that is what I call a lineup!!! Very Nice!:dr


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a Millenium Res. Pyramid about a month ago. Very nice smoke. Med bodied w hints of cedar, mild spice and other flavors that would cause me to say, hmmmm.... complex.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I have not been more envious since my best friend in 2nd grade got the whole GI Joe headquarters and jeep from Santa Clause.

Enjoy those in good health for the coming new year!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> :tpd: mojito and serie b..damn..pm sent. where do you guys get this stuff.?


 Klugs was nice enough to let me win a couple bids at LOL this year. Thats where the B's came from. A very cool BOTL hooked me up with the Mojito.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Where did you say you were going for the holidays?


I'll be down you're way for Christmas. Maybe we can get together this time. Still love to get out after some grouper with you sometime also.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Klugs was nice enough to let me win a couple bids at LOL this year. Thats where the B's came from. A very cool BOTL hooked me up with the Mojito.


The B's are so good..A very cool BOTL let try some. Enjoy your holidays..


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Fred,

It is truly a shame you are stuck with all those old dusty cigars. I'll tell you what, you send me your old dusty ones and I will send you some nice fresh samples. Hey I am just trying to help you out 

Seriously:dr :dr :dr Enjoy they look wonderful.

T


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

That is a very impressive collection there. I can only dream :dr


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is incredibly impressive. It has got to be a bitter-sweet thing to ash some of those! More sweet than bitter though.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Fred , Let me know when you need a friend to help you through all of those , smoking alone can be a drag. I'm here for you Bro.

Mike


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn! :dr


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Gonna take a few days off here. Put together some good stuff to smoke.
> 
> Left to right- Queto Salomone, Morales Salomone, Davi. Mouton Rothschild, Davi. Chat. Latour, 70's La Escepcion Longo, 94 RAG, 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 80's Dunhill Mojito, 70's Dunhill Sel. Monte#2, 70's Punch Ninfa, 70's SLR Serie B, Millenium Res. Pyramid, 94 Esplendidos, 80's Lanceros in Cello, 94 CoRo, 94 Siglo IV, 94 Boli C-Hill.
> 
> Can't wait!


*Dream Team!*


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe Wayne and Garth said it best...

"Schwing! Schwing!"


----------

